# Issue with TP Link, TL-WN721N



## Adhip007 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a problem and I hope that some one here will surely help me out. Yesterday i bought this Wireless Adapter TL-WN721N. My pc is running on Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit. all the things went well, i inserted the device and installed the drivers (during which, driver signature not recognized by windows, something like that came up and i installed it any way) then when the application main window got opened, it was stuck on the advance setting tab. here it is asking to select the wifi adapter, which it did (selecting my model, which was already highlighted) but then also its not going any further. I can't change the tab since its stuck on the advance settings. I don't know what the problem is. When i went to network and connection in the control panel and diagnosed the adapter, it showed me that there is some problem in the drivers. Now I am not able to figure it out why there is the problem in the driver. I reinstalled all the thing, looked for windows update for the driver but no luck. 

I have followed the instructions given in other forum to enable the access point but it did not help. Also I am using Airtel Broadband in my PC and it does not have the sharing tab in network connectivity. 

Is this adaptor issue or my settings issue? Please help, if you have faced similar issues.

Regards,
Adhip.




Regards,

Issue resolved.. Had to removed the wireless adapter, then enable ICS service and automatic WLAN config services, then trying it again.

Mods: Please close the tread.


----------

